# Audi vs Peugeot in Sebring After All



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Oneighturbo.com has run some more photos of Audi testing in Sebring this week. It's a shame it wasn't under race conditions because clearly the two Le Mans juggernauts were together on the track as is shown in this photo. See a couple more photos of the R15 plus after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

cant wait till Le Mans!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (klee)*

AGREED!


----------

